# selling yotes



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

does anyone know of anybody in fargo that would want to buy some yotes. i mean is there somebody who will just take the whole dog not skinned or anything? any info would be appreciated...thanks fellas

kase


----------



## TackDriver (Jan 22, 2006)

There is a guy in Horace ND just west of Fargo that buys fur. Been seeing many critters?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Do you know the exact directions? or phone number? We went out today me, kase, and shooter we ended up getting a couple. Saw 5 total and 1 fox


----------



## TackDriver (Jan 22, 2006)

his phone number is 701-282-6030, let me know what he pays for fur. Are you going out tomorrow.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i don't think we're gonna go out tomorrow. probably be lazy and watch football all day. thanks for the info though

kase


----------



## Brady (Jan 21, 2006)

whos playing football tomarrow? :bartime:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I was told by someone that a white one is worth 75 somewhere


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

wow...thats a lot of money. this guy said that he would probably give us $15 or $20 depending.....we are gonna go over there tomorrow. i will let you know how much i get.

kase


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

kase, where are you hunting at? I dont really know what the coyote population is in the eastern part of the state. i usually go around bismarck at our farm. This year has been really good for me, calling in doubles. now I am really hot for coyote hunting recently, but lm going to school in fargo-moorhead.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

wigglesworth
we were hunting around golden lake when we shot those two. it was in different stands...this one wasn't a double. the population out here isn't that good, but it's getting better. i would like to go out west and try it sometime. do they get hit pretty hard out by bismarck by callers?

kase


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Yea I go about 1 hour SE of bismarck, and I guess they had some idiots running them with p/u's, and took out a large number of yotes. This is what a farmer tells me. I just kinda got the jist of calling by mouth and getting them in. The numbers didnt seem so great this year, we usually see them running around deer season. And going out at night with the locater over a loudspeaker wasnt so great this year, not like last year anyways. The only coyotes I have really seen were the ones I called in.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

another good place sence i dont live down by mandan anymore i can say  south of ST.anthony anywhere from 5-25 miles and spread out the coyote hunting is great alot of it is private by i lived there for 10 years and i prolly asked about 16 land owners and i was able to hunt on 14 differnt spots...they didnt seem to like coyotes....one of the land owners even went with haha..


----------

